# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Lichen Sclerosus - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Lichen Sclerosus* 

*Wat is het?* 
Lichen Sclerosus is een vrij zeldzame huidaandoening waarvan de oorzaak niet geheel duidelijk is. De aandoening komt vooral voor aan de huid van de geslachtsdelen, maar ook gewone huid kan door de ziekte worden aangedaan. Lichen Sclerosus in de schaamstreek geeft vaak ernstige klachten. 
Lichen Sclerosus is een sterk onderschat probleem. Patiënten, vooral vrouwen, blijven vaak lang met de klachten rondlopen zonder hun arts te raadplegen. Dit gebeurt vaak uit een gevoel van gêne. Helaas zijn er momenteel maar weinig artsen met gespecialiseerde interesse in deze in meerdere opzichten pijnlijke problematiek. 
*
Wie krijgt het?* 
Lichen Sclerosus komt meer voor bij vrouwen dan bij mannen. De aandoening ontstaat doorgaans in de menopauze. Soms worden de afwijkingen ook gezien bij jonge kinderen vóór de puberteit. Deze gegevens doen vermoeden dat de geslachtshormoon-spiegel mogelijk een rol speelt in het ontstaan van de aandoening. 

*Hoe ziet het eruit?* 
Bij vrouwen 
Vrouwen hebben vaker Lichen Sclerosus dan mannen. Ook de klachten zijn bij hen vaak van ernstiger aard. De vulva (dat is het gebied rond de vagina-opening) wordt aanvankelijk vaak rood en gezwollen. 
In een later stadium kan de huid erg dun worden (=atrofie) en delen van de vulva kunnen veranderen. Zo kunnen de kleine schaamlippen langzaam verdwijnen of kan de toegang tot de vagina versmallen. 
Lichen Sclerosus van de vulva gaat meestal gepaard met veel jeuk en pijn. Vrijen wordt zeer pijnlijk. De huid in het aangedane gebied is deels rood, deels porcelein-wit, en soms kunnen blaren en wondjes in het gebied ontstaan. Ook donkere verkleuring van de huid kan optreden. 
In sommige gevallen doet ook het gebied van de anus mee. Dit kan aanleiding geven tot pijnklachten bij ontlasting. 

Bij mannen 
Meestal ontstaat eerst een ontsteking van de voorhuid van de penis, soms ook van de eikel. Ten gevolge van deze ontsteking kan de voorhuid vernauwen, waardoor deze niet meer over de eikel kan worden teruggeschoven. In een later stadium (en soms tegelijkertijd) ontstaat een verdunning van de huid (atrofie). De huid wordt wit van kleur en lijkt dan papierdun. 

*Wat is de therapie en hoe is het beloop?* 
Bij vrouwen 
Met sterke hormooncrèmes (corticosteroïden) kan de ontwikkeling van Lichen Sclerosus worden afgeremd. Ook jeukklachten verbeteren bij het gebruik van deze crèmes. Desalniettemin blijken de klachten vaak zeer hardnekkig en moeilijk te bestrijden te zijn. 
Soms wordt na verloop van een aantal jaar een spontaan ‘uitblussen’ van het ziekteproces gezien. Afwijkingen aan de huid die al ontstaan zijn, herstellen zich echter niet meer. 

Bij mannen 
Ook bij mannen kunnen hormooncrèmes een goed effect sorteren. Blijft er echter sprake van klachten of van een sterk vernauwde voorhuid is het verwijderen van de voorhuid (besnijdenis) vaak een goede en meestal definitieve oplossing. 

Bij kinderen 
Een klein deel van de patienten met Lichen Sclerosus zijn meisjes vóór de puberteit. 
Bij 2/3 van deze kinderen verdwijnen de klachten spontaan bij het begin van de puberteit. Bij de resterende 1/3 blijven afwijkingen bestaan. Goede begeleiding door een dermatoloog en/of kinderarts is belangrijk. Zo nodig kunnen hormooncrèmes worden gegeven 

*Lichen Sclerosus en kanker* 
In (meestal langer bestaande) Lichen Sclerosus van de geslachtsdelen kán in sommige gevallen een vorm van huidkanker ontstaan. Dit geldt vooral voor lichen sclerosus van de vulva: het vulva-carcinoom. Het is belangrijk deze vormen van kanker tijdig op te sporen. 
Bij mannen is de relatie tussen lichen sclerosus en peniskanker minder duidelijk. Hoewel in de medische literatuur gevallen hiervan beschreven zijn is er geen zekerheid of Lichen Sclerosis de kans op peniskanker verhoogd. 

*U heeft Lichen Sclerosus, wat nu?* 
Mensen met Lichen Sclerosus durven pas vaak in een laat stadium de huisarts te bezoeken met hun probleem. Gezien de heel specifieke problematiek zal de huisarts u meestal doorverwijzen naar de dermatoloog. Deze zal het huidgebied doorgaans met regelmaat controleren, vooral wanneer het gaat om Lichen Sclerosus van de geslachtsdelen. 
Wanneer de afwijkingen zich aan de vulva bevinden zal soms de controle door de dermatoloog en gynaecoloog samen worden uitgevoerd. Verminderen van de pijn en jeukklachten is een belangrijk doel maar ook controle op mogelijk ontstaan van kanker is vanzelfsprekend belangrijk. 

*Waar kan ik terecht?* 
Elke dermatoloog kent het ziektebeeld uit de praktijk en is goed in staat de controle uit te voeren. Er zijn in Nederland enkele centra waar speciaal Lichen Sclerosus van de vulva extra aandacht heeft: patiëntes worden daar meestal op een hiervoor ingericht spreekuur gezien door artsen met een speciale belangstelling voor deze problematiek.

(Bron: www.huidinfo.nl)

----------


## Florijne

Hallo Agnes,

Dank je wel voor je heldere stuk over lichen sclerosus (ls).
Ik heb deze ziekte zelf ook.
En misschien kan ik anderen die ls hebben de tip geven om eens te kijken op de website van de Stichting Lichen Sclerosus: www.lichensclerosus.nl 
Daar staat eveneens heel veel informatie.
Deze stichting is heel actief: er zijn informatiebijeenkomsten, er is contact met specialisten over ls, en een heel levendig internetforum waar intussen al meer dan 420 mensen met ls zitten: mannen, vrouwen, ouders van kleine kinderen met ls en jongeren.
Dus zeker een aanrader als je ls hebt en informatie of tips wilt over hoe je hiermee om wilt gaan of over behandelingen, operaties, artsen etc.

Vriendelijke groet,

Florijne

----------


## mammalou

Agnes en florijne .....bedankt voor jullie medeleven ....aandacht .....ik ga met jullie info zeker wat doen ......

Even een positief berichtje ik heb de liefde bedreven met een nieuw vriendje ......

----------


## mammalou

de liefde met nieuw vriendje deed wonder boven wonder geen pijn ...ik ge bruik daar dan ook med.voor .....ik hoop op verbetering ....en vertrouw op artsen .....het moet okay 

liefs mammalou ......jullie zijn lief .....met jullie info ik ga er wat mee doen ....

----------


## Agnes574

Mammalou,
Graag gedaan meissie en sterkte!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## mammalou

Lieve Agnes ik ben 2 weken op vakantie geweest met mijn nieuwe vriendje .....wonder boven wonder bijna geen pijn gehad met vrijen ....dus dit meissie is wel blij dat het zo is als het is ....mijn arts vond een vakantie heel goed voor mij ....even andere gedachten ....en dat heeft mij geholpen ....echt heel fijn ....even een opkikkertje ....toch ?????.....Agnes bedankt voor je gemeende aandacht ....
liefs .....knuffel ....Mammalou....

----------

